# suggestions for warm winter hat



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I bought a floppy LLBean tweed hat last winter to keep my bare head warm. It was okay, but looked a bit too floppy.

Any suggestions on good hats to wear in cold weather?

Fedoras would be too light. Not a fan of the car driver hat style.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

https://www.noggintops.com/Tilley-E...archPage=1&searchRank=salesrank&searchSize=12

?


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Danny said:


> https://www.noggintops.com/Tilley-E...archPage=1&searchRank=salesrank&searchSize=12
> 
> ?


great hat. great guarantee ...


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

my19 said:


> great hat. great guarantee ...


I want to take a look @ the Tilley - that looks like a good hat. If you want a warm flat cap, this Gottman Gore-Tex one is great, and has drop-down ear flaps for really cold days.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Stormy Kromer. Or, if you really want to go all in, a shearling ambassador style hat. I have one, made of beaver, from Orvis. You can have it as soon as you pry it from my cold, dead fingers.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I like tweed caps.

https://hatsfromireland.com/cart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2









A more formal choice is the stately astrakhan.

https://www.lockhatters.co.uk/Astrakhan-details.aspx


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> Stormy Kromer. Or, if you really want to go all in, a shearling ambassador style hat. I have one, made of beaver, from Orvis. You can have it as soon as you pry it from my cold, dead fingers.


But if you can't wait that long, try an original . . . depending on just how 'warm' you need to be. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> ...if you really want to go all in, a shearling ambassador style hat. I have one, made of beaver, from Orvis. You can have it as soon as you pry it from my cold, dead fingers.


Those are worn here often in the winter with suits and topcoats - the Ushanka style. I have one whose specific type I cannot name - more fore and aft, on the order of an old GI service cap or overseas cap made of fur, with fold-down ear flaps. I think mine is some sort of curly lamb.


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

That's actually a fairly nice Tilley - being a Canadian brand, I've come to associate the company's product with this look - : a favourite of androgynous-looking retired school teacher types who listen only to the CBC and like to take 'eco trips' to South American countries. :smile:



Danny said:


> https://www.noggintops.com/Tilley-E...archPage=1&searchRank=salesrank&searchSize=12
> 
> ?


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

I prefer Nutria.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

taylorgtr said:


> I prefer Nutria.


that's a hat Russians would wear.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

you could try wearing a leather hat, keeps the warmth in.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

taylorgtr said:


> I prefer Nutria.


I do believe that hat was made from Russian sable, with a $8K price tag; you are referring to the cheap knock-off George tries to pass off to the Peterman accountants:






























Here's what I wear, on those rare occasions where I find myself in weather below 40°:


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Those astrakhan ambassadors really rock!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't they, though? If I lived where the temperature got down below freezing I'd have one in a heartbeat. As it is, here on the Left Coast we think 40F is bitterly cold. . .


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I wear this in winter a lot. For fishing especially. Yes, I fish in the winter.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Not ice fishing, either


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

Just as an aside, I recommend reading an essay called "Horrible Protestant Hats" by PJ O'Rourke. This can be found in a compilation titled "Republican Party Reptile". Truly hilarious.....


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I wore an earlier version of to Europe one winter when it was down to 13F outside. If I'd known how cold it was going to get I'd have gone the ambassador style but it worked.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

This is what I wear during the Fall and Winter weather. ^


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm sticking with a stocking cap and ear muffs for now but I'd consider the above Gottman Gore-Tex hat. I have to decide how out of place a stocking cap looks with a suit and trench coat.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't leave home without it!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> This is what I wear during the Fall and Winter weather. ^


Ah, The Vito model, one of my favorites!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Unfortunately, there is no hat or cap that keeps the ears warm and doesn't look ridiculous with even moderately dressy clothes. So your options are:

1) Wear an appropriate hat like a fedora with earmuffs
2) Embrace the ridiculous and wear one of the other hats already mentioned here. This includes: 
2a) Dress hats like the ushanka and ambassador's cap, which are inherently ridiculous-looking
2b) Casual ones like a watch cap, Stormy Kromer, etc., which don't go well with a suit but are less inherently ridiculous than the 2a options.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Howard said:


> This is what I wear during the Fall and Winter weather. ^


Wow! That would go down really well in, how can I put this, _certain_ clubs in central Manchester. Is there something you would like to share with us Howard? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Certain 'well-decorated' clubs I assume?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

They make hooded coats that work with suits. A well dressed business man living where there are all four seasons would have an overcoat, raincoat, and one of the warmer hooded coats. When it's not cold enough for the hooded one to be appropriate, he could stick to earmuffs.


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's a hat that I have found very warm in our mild winters. https://www.raymears.com/Bushcraft_Product/532-Possum-Fur-and-Merino-Wool-Beanie-Hat/


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

I just got this yesterday - warm, wool, water repellent and crushable (but aren't all hats crushable, really?)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Ah, The Vito model, one of my favorites!


What I'm wearing now is an Addams & Spire leather hat


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> Wow! That would go down really well in, how can I put this, _certain_ clubs in central Manchester. Is there something you would like to share with us Howard? :icon_smile_wink:


That cap was something that when I was going out with a girl I used to date years ago , Her & I went into a department store and when she saw that hat, she said to me that it's the latest style (back then 8 years ago) and she she wanted me to try it on and told me that I looked cool and handsome in it so there you go.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Howard said:


> That cap was something that when I was going out with a girl I used to date years ago , Her & I went into a department store and when she saw that hat, she said to me that it's the latest style (back then 8 years ago) and she she wanted me to try it on and told me that I looked cool and handsome in it so there you go.


Aww bless you, Howard. :icon_smile:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> Aww bless you, Howard. :icon_smile:


But I keep it to wear for when the weather gets chilly outside.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Howard said:


> That cap was something that when I was going out with a girl I used to date years ago , Her & I went into a department store and when she saw that hat, she said to me that it's the latest style (back then 8 years ago) and she she wanted me to try it on and told me that I looked cool and handsome in it so there you go.


That sky is fly, guy! Work it!


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a ushanka style hat in American racoon I purchased in Austria. So warm you *have* to remove it indoors. Useful during winter storms in Vienna, I think I have worn it twice in North Carolina, and perhaps once, on a lark, in Florida.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Don't you live in Kentucky? Thought so...

Perhaps it is a regional thing, but in colder climes, such as places outside Kentucky, an ambassador's hat or a trapper's hat or the like is not judged ridiculous. A fedora with ear muffs, on the other hand...

The point, at some point, is to keep your noggin warm. Unless someone cut off your ears (it happens, particularly if you keep company with Colombian drug lords or like-minded sorts), you need a hat that will cover your ears, presuming you don't live someplace like, well, Kentucky. After all, no one looks good with scarlet ears unless they are also wearing seersucker, which I understand is all the rage in Kentucky, no matter the season, because Kentucky is one of those fair-weather states where folks throw sandbags in the backs of their Subaru Brats (or whatever they drive down there) for added traction when the temperature dips below 62 degrees.

Those of use who have learned to love salt on the road and have cowered in dead of night, sans electricity, listening to tree limbs snapping under weight of snow that just keeps coming will keep wearing fur hats for the same reason we keep drinking coffee nudges (look it up, it's the northern equivalent of a mint julep) and cheap whiskey: It works every time.



Orgetorix said:


> Unfortunately, there is no hat or cap that keeps the ears warm and doesn't look ridiculous with even moderately dressy clothes. So your options are:
> 
> 1) Wear an appropriate hat like a fedora with earmuffs
> 2) Embrace the ridiculous and wear one of the other hats already mentioned here. This includes:
> ...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

sbdivemaster said:


> That sky is fly, guy! Work it!


At least I try.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How come some hats in the winter make you perspire sometimes?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Would any one of you guys wear ski hat masks during the winter? Or would you feel funny walking down the street wearing these?


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

Howard said:


> Would any one of you guys wear ski hat masks during the winter? Or would you feel funny walking down the street wearing these?


Only if I had a sawn off shotgun under my arm !!


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

My 2 cents: have a look at Crowncap. They have a fantastic selection and their products are well-made. My beaver aviator (yes, in Winnipeg one must forego the stylishness of a fedora for the warmth of a full on hat, if one wishes to retain one's ears in the face of a December gale) has been going strong for six years now.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Don't some department stores sell winter hats with earmuffs built into them?


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

Howard said:


> Would any one of you guys wear ski hat masks during the winter? Or would you feel funny walking down the street wearing these?


I may try one this winter. I walk for exercise and on one 20 degree F. day I tried walking several miles with a woolen scarf over my cheeks and mouth and it was very annoying having to wring out the condensation every half mile or so caused by breathing on the scarf.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Howard said:


> Would any one of you guys wear ski hat masks during the winter? Or would you feel funny walking down the street wearing these?


I would only wear it while walking down the street if my picture was hanging at the post office.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Would any one of you guys wear ski hat masks during the winter? Or would you feel funny walking down the street wearing these?


Since my security clearance was lifted after my retirement I no longer am authorized to wear things like that.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

blue suede shoes said:


> I would only wear it while walking down the street if my picture was hanging at the post office.


For that reason it's illegal in Virginia. I kid you not.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's what they get for being so close to Homeland Security HQ!:aportnoy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

jeffreyc said:


> Only if I had a sawn off shotgun under my arm !!


HA! people would probably be thinking you're a criminal.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Himself said:


> For that reason it's illegal in Virginia. I kid you not.


Oh My God!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
:crazy: "Freeze, Dirt-Bag!" However, get such a knit face mask in blaze orange and you will fit right in...no problem here (or even in Virginia)! Let's move along now. LOL.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> Don't you live in Kentucky? Thought so...
> 
> Perhaps it is a regional thing, but in colder climes, such as places outside Kentucky, an ambassador's hat or a trapper's hat or the like is not judged ridiculous. A fedora with ear muffs, on the other hand...
> 
> ...


Well, thanks for enlightening me from the frozen northern wastes of Springfield, IL. What do the Eskimos wear up there?

For what it's worth, I've spent a good portion of my life in Columbus and Pittsburgh, both of which are marginally colder and snowier than Springfield. I've never noticed folks there resorting to ushankas or ambassadors to deal with the cold. I guess the residents there are more acclimated to it than y'all, or at least more dignified.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Ah! An old fashioned brawl. You gotta like it. I almost hear the pianist.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey! It gets cold down here in the south! It got down to the mid-fifties last week. Once we even got three inches of snow and the college was shut down for a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I remember being in N Carolina one April when four inches of snow fell on the state. The place was paralyzed! Other students at Ft. Bragg with me were from the U. P. in Michigan. They thought it was the funniest thing they'd seen all year. "Why, back home we don't even put on the snow tires until there's at least six inches!" This SoCal soldier walked carefully, trying to avoid slipping on anything wet or icy.:redface:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I have a friend here who's from western New York, near Buffalo. He loves to make fun of locals' panic and inability to drive when it snows, but oddly enough he's the only person I know who's been in two or three snow-related auto accidents in the last few years, all of which were his fault.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Back when I was a young troop I worked in an office in Frankfurt am Main, Germany. The captain in charge was from Buffalo and kept teasing the California contingent about our inability to appreciate Europe's white Christmas while regaling us about Buffalo's lake effect 10'/year-snowfall. Finally I'd had enough an told him that what I missed most about Christmas in California was all the colored lights . . . twinkling in the palm trees. He banged his head on his desk and never brought the subject up again.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

LordSmoke said:


> I have a ushanka style hat in American racoon I purchased in Austria. So warm you *have* to remove it indoors. Useful during winter storms in Vienna, I think I have worn it twice in North Carolina, and perhaps once, on a lark, in Florida.


Here ya go. Pretty much unbearable at temps above 32F/0C. I think I have worn it once in FL, and regretted the decision.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^which way up is your head in this picture? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Mrs. Smoke's comment was to be sure not to get in an accident lest the medical personnel break my neck trying to right my head.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Doesnt' it snow in Florida every five or six years? I mean, talk about Be Prepared . . . :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> Doesnt' it snow in Florida every five or six years? I mean, talk about Be Prepared . . . :icon_smile_big:


I think every five years might be a little optimistic. I grew up just south of the state line and didn't see snow in 18 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Doesnt' it snow in Florida every five or six years? I mean, talk about Be Prepared . . . :icon_smile_big:


Not a flake in the six years I have been here, though I heard tell of a few flakes in the Pensacola area a couple of years ago. How do I know? It was on the national news as one of the rare days when it snowed it all 50 states.

In all fairness, though, I bought the hat when I lived in Western(ish) NC (still overkill for there), but I spent part of the winter months in Vienna, Austria, where it was both meteorologically and stylistically appropriate. And I once taught in northern(ish) Sweden (Umeå) in early March - quite useful there, too.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

LordSmoke said:


> Here ya go. Pretty much unbearable at temps above 32F/0C. I think I have worn it once in FL, and regretted the decision.


Lord, is that warm enough for you?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL. Should it be shown that LordSmoke's hat includes a tail that hangs down the back of his neck, I'm going to have to get me one of those!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about a mustache and beard hat?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Howard:
Nice hat! My guess is that it would be popular out here in Hoosierville? Do you have a source? :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Beardo!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

For what it is worth, down here in the heart of Dixie, all a weather forecaster has to do is utter the words "possible flurry" and the schools close. Then, there is major run to all of the grocery stores for milk, bread, and batteries. And if (God forbid) there is a flurry (note: zero accumulation), people start running into each other on the interstates in a state of panic! I call it climatic chaos.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw that happen in North Carolina once. It was weird. Sure made the guys from the U.P. laugh, though. Not me. As a native SoCalifornian (_second_ generation) snow is such a novelty I'm more inclined to get up close and touch the stuff, just to see if it's real. :teacha:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Howard:
> Nice hat! My guess is that it would be popular out here in Hoosierville? Do you have a source? :crazy:


I might wear it out in public but people might think I might be growing facial hair. But I guess you could purchase one online.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Beardo!


wouldn't some guy look funny walking down the street on a cold winter's day?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the lead, Oldsarge. Wearing that watch cap, I should fit right in over at the steel mill! LOL.


----------



## MTJim (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks good enough for me.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I wear a Filson Big Game hat, a Filson merino watch cap, or a rabbit fur and Gore-tex trapper/ushanka purchased from Cabelas when it gets really cold. The big game is my deer hunting hat and the trapper is my steelheading hat but I'm a pragmatist and will wear either if the temps call for it. Although I've learned not to wear a Barbour with the big game hat in the city to avoid the ultra urban-woodsman look. I'm also one of the rare folks on here who wouldn't be caught dear in any type of "dress" hat.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones (Jan 21, 2012)

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*



Orgetorix said:


> Unfortunately, there is no hat or cap that keeps the ears warm and doesn't look ridiculous with even moderately dressy clothes. So your options are:
> 
> 1) Wear an appropriate hat like a fedora with earmuffs
> 2) Embrace the ridiculous and wear one of the other hats already mentioned here. This includes:
> ...


^^^ I guess it depends on how you wear it, but I picked up a vintage Brooks Brothers astrakhan with fold-down ear flaps a few years ago and I like wearing it. My wife liked mine so much that she ended up buying another vintage Brooks Brothers astrakhan for herself the following winter. She actually wears hers more than I wear mine, :cool2:.



^^^ Vintage 1950s(?) BB Astrakhan sz. 7 3/8.



^^^ White Block Print on Black.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The Sable Hat?


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

Orgetorix said:


> Unfortunately, there is no hat or cap that keeps the ears warm and doesn't look ridiculous with even moderately dressy clothes. So your options are:
> 
> 1) Wear an appropriate hat like a fedora with earmuffs
> 2) Embrace the ridiculous and wear one of the other hats already mentioned here. This includes:
> ...


What about a shearling ball cap? https://www.orvis.com/p/shearling-w...d=3E69-02-54&gclid=CMrQ-qD-v8kCFYqPHwod9_sLuw

Would seem quite warm and doesn't look too bad. Well, at least at looks a bit north of ridiculous. Somewhat. lol.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, why not!? You might also like this:



Califax said:


> What about a shearling ball cap? https://www.orvis.com/p/shearling-w...d=3E69-02-54&gclid=CMrQ-qD-v8kCFYqPHwod9_sLuw
> 
> Would seem quite warm and doesn't look too bad. Well, at least at looks a bit north of ridiculous. Somewhat. lol.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

Duvel said:


> Yes, why not!? You might also like this:


I reserve wearing something like that only to black tie events.


----------

